# reliable shooter



## mmasteve (Jul 5, 2007)

out of the following which would u consider the most reliable for a guy who wants something to shoot once a week and has good reliablity?


----------



## doncameron (May 13, 2007)

Never handled any of those, sorry.
My vote would be a CZ or clone like the EAA witness.
Multi calibers, one frame.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Glock and Ruger have long track records of excellent reliability. The PX4 is much newer and has a shorter record. All are perfectly adequate for a weekend range shooter.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> The Glock and Ruger have long track records of excellent reliability. The PX4 is much newer and has a shorter record. All are perfectly adequate for a weekend range shooter.


I agree 100% with what Mike says. I have shot the the PX-4 and it is a nice gun and its well balanced. I have never shot the Glocks and Ruger but there sure is a bunch of people that own them and from what I see, and they must be happy with them. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Looks like Glock is the choice. :mrgreen: Regardless of all the bashing, Glock's reliability is awsome!


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Since you'd just be shooting on the weekend I'd say get the Ruger. Its about $140 less than the Beretta and Glock. Since you say you are just gonna do weekend shooting why not get the cheaper one of the bunch. Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Anxiety. said:


> Since you'd just be shooting on the weekend I'd say get the Ruger. Its about $140 less than the Beretta and Glock. Since you say you are just gonna do weekend shooting why not get the cheaper one of the bunch. Thats just my opinion though.


In my experience, new shooters master the Glock faster than most other guns, including crunchentickers like the Ruger. 'Course, if you're only doing casual shooting, the high bore axis and grungy Ruger trigger may not bother you. :mrgreen:


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Your list is very limited in selections. From those, I've only shot the Glock models. Fired a round everytime I pulled the trigger. Fairly accurate and praised by many shooters. If you can get past that funky grip angle on the Glocks, they should provide the reliability you are looking for.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Get a Glock!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Here you go:

http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.theprepared.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=90&Item


Cute test. I'm a Glock carrier myself, but the OP asked about a reliable gun for once-a-week shooting. I question whether those tests, while dramatic, are remotely relevant to any kind of real-world pistol use. I am in a combat zone and our weapons aren't subjected to anything like that kind of abuse.

I guess we should all drive M1 Abrams tanks to work instead of Fords and Hondas. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

That glock abuse is freakin great, I like mine even more now.( but only with my grip angle reduction)


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

I'm not a Glock lover but I voted for it because of it's reputation. I personnally don't like the grip angle otherwise I would'nt mine owning one.
I carry what's in my sig, same price range as most Glocks.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Anxiety. said:


> Since you'd just be shooting on the weekend I'd say get the Ruger. Its about $140 less than the Beretta and Glock. Since you say you are just gonna do weekend shooting why not get the cheaper one of the bunch. Thats just my opinion though.


+1 I've been and still am a big fan of the glock but I recently got a Rugar p95dc and was shocked to find it so accurate. You can find them a lot less expensive than the others.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I voted Beretta. I know a lot of people like the Glocks, but I can't stand them. I'd suggest renting all three for a test and making your own decision. Just because someone else likes a particular gun, doesn't mean you will. Why get stuck with something you may not like?


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

I still think you should widen the selection. Why not an XD or a SIG of some kind. Maybe check out the Stoeger Cougar, or 24/7 or the PT92 ,both Taurus. The list goes on and on. Like everyone else will say rent what ever you can. I wish I was fortunate enough to rent guns around here.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I voted for the Glock. I don't own one, but no matter where I inquire, Glock is aparently the hands-down favorite. One of the local ranges has several that they use for rentals. (plus one SIG and one 1911) I figure that any gun that can hold up to the mis-use of renting has got to be reliable. The range is in a gun store, and they want to sell guns. I just wish that the rental package wasn't so expensive ($35), or I would try them all.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I voted Glock. I like my 1911, but you cant argue that the Glock goes bang when you pull the trigger.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

I seem to think Glock would outlast the Beretta.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I personally prefer the Ruger.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Both the Glock and the Ruger have many years of, high performance, history behind them. Either would be an excellent choice. The Ruger is built like a tank and it feels like it. The Glock on the other hand does not feel like it's built like a tank, but it is! The Ruger is a best buy, IMHO, however, if the $$ don't matter too much. I'd go with the Glock!!!

Johnny


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Glock here---the G17 was my first. Hoping the G19 is close, we'll see after this weekend's gun show.


----------



## soldierboy029 (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally have never seen a Glock ever Jam or have any type of failure with good factory ammunition and it is not picky with what it eats as long as the bullets are jacketed. I have seen alot shot out of these guns too, If you look up reliability in the Thesarus you will see Glock right there, LOL.
A lot of people say they don't shoot accuratly but they probably can't shoot, as GLOCKs have always put the bullets where I put the sights.


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hate to do this but I think they're all reliable. I've shot all three, owned all three, and never had any issues.

Actually these are the three that didn't require a couple of hundred rounds of break in shots for full reliability.

Through the years, I've become a CZ Convert and as much as I love these guns, there have been a few hiccups on my new purchases. These have gone away with use but I never experience any failures with the other three.

Reliability is one thing, how the shooter shoots them is another. I'm no marksman with the Glock but I would still never get rid of it. My Ruger and Beretta are more accurate but I'm happy to hit center mass at combat distance.

For accuracy work I would turn to the .45 and revolvers.


----------



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

G19, easy to shoot, cheap to shoot, works well.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't own a Glock and WON'T own one, but they are reliable guns as are Rugers and Berettas. But, for just weekend shooting you can get an extremely reliable gun for much less money. For example, Taurus, Smith & Wesson Sigma, Bersa, Witness (Tanfoglio), and several others, including High Point(reliable if you keep them clean, accurate, cheap, but BUTT UGLY). Don't get caught up in "Name Brand" maddness


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

It all depends on what feels good to you. I have both Glocks and Rugers and can't say one is any more reliable than the other, as I've NEVER had a problem with any.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Cute test. I'm a Glock carrier myself, but the OP asked about a reliable gun for once-a-week shooting. I question whether those tests, while dramatic, are remotely relevant to any kind of real-world pistol use. I am in a combat zone and our weapons aren't subjected to anything like that kind of abuse.
> 
> I guess we should all drive M1 Abrams tanks to work instead of Fords and Hondas. :mrgreen:


yeah that test is BS. Nobody treats their gun that way. They'd all function relatively find for most users.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

They will all serve that purpose and It may just boil down to personal preferance.
But,outa the three...I would get a Glock.It will hold it's value in the long run.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I owned a Glock, never a problem and I loved it. Then I got an HK P30 and sold my Glock. I would use a Glock if I had to and wouldn't feel terribly bad or undergunned.


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

i'm in the same boat you are in now... I am looking at getting a handgun myself that i can shoot every so often, gaining a respectable level of proficiency that will not break the bank..

that said i limited myself to a 9mm platform because of the obvious ammunition costs involved for the bigger caliber type..

like you, i have shortlisted the glock (model 34) and the beretta (92fs) though i went for the longer barrel which i find easier to point, aim and shoot...

between these two i will most likely get a glock as i find its track record for reliability and ruggedness more to my liking...

word for the wise though (quoted from an oldtimer at the range i frequent) ~~~:smt033: Every gun at the price level we are looking at will shoot nicely and the shooter will always adjust to whatever gun you are shooting...and always take another shooters opinion with a grain of salt!:smt033

the critical and important thing is to find a handgun you have shot and feel comfortable handling ! :smt1099 

that being said...good luck with your new pistol! :numbchuck:


----------



## notwyattearpyet (Nov 15, 2008)

imho I think the glock 17 is the most accurate and durable gun mentioned above. However I carry a Ruger SR9 because of the manual safety and smaller grip. I love the reversible grip and the gun is narrower.


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

I like striker fired pistols, so for that reason I'd take the Glock. Why such a small limit of only 3 guns? There's a lot of quality mid-range priced guns out there ($500). Ruger SR9, Springfield XD, S & W M&P, Kahr, etc.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a old glock that has been used and abused never had a problem.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

As much as I detest Glocks, I had no choice but to vote for them. Kind of like John McCain. Make mine SIG! :watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

D, None of the Above.

There are way too many other pistols that would easily meet the weekend requirement. And I just can't vote for a gun that I wont carry as the case of the ones listed.


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

doncameron said:


> Never handled any of those, sorry.
> My vote would be a CZ or clone like the EAA witness.
> Multi calibers, one frame.


I love my CZ.


----------



## Binks (Mar 11, 2009)

I almost voted for the Glock, because I have no experience with Rugers, and very little with the Beretta. But I cannot say which is best. Ask yourself 2 or 3 questions.

1) Which gun fits my hand the best?

2) Which gun is the easiest to shoot accurately?

3) (Optional) Which gun is easiest to carry concealed?

I once had a choice of SIG-Sauer, Glock, or Beretta 9mm pistols. I asked myself the above questions, weighed the answers appropriately, and chose the SIG-Sauer P228. But the answer is different for everyone, because everyone is different. Try them all, and make a decision.


----------

